# Coca Cola and "Immoral Marketing to Children"



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

The American Postal Workers Union has passed a resolution: "that the United States Postal Service remove all Coca-Cola products from all postal facilities." The resolution was passed in response to Coca-Cola's heavy marketing to children, including schools, and the company's recent denial of negative health effects associated with consumption of sugar-laced sodas.
AND

Quote:

Barbara Beck, principal manager of scientific and regulatory affairs at Coca-Cola suggested that I "misinformed" readers in an article titled, "Sugar Wars" (first carried by the Common Dreams website.) She forward a letter (7/21/04) to EducationNews.org (which also carried the article) complaining that the article was flawed in three areas: soft drinks do not cause obesity, soft drinks do not cause osteoporosis and finally, there is no data to link soft drink consumption to diabetes!
The whole article is here:
http://www.commondreams.org/views04/1221-21.htm


----------

